# Average Insurance Rates



## DMO (Oct 1, 2007)

Ed the Roofer has hit the nail on the head. You really have to look out for your crew members. Safety is the key. I used NSC, a safety temp group out of Missouri to get my costs down. You got to lower your experienced modifiers or your workmens comp is gonna go through the roof (sorry 'bout the pun). Anyway, they totally took care of my company and I saw my premiums drop, my w.c. lowered considerably, and we didn't have a single recordable injury for '06. You might want to go that route.


----------



## certek (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hey doug!*

You mind passing along your insurance agents contact info??? That is a great deal you have!

Thanks


----------

